# Laparoscopic paracaval lymph node dissection



## daniel (Apr 26, 2012)

Are we going with an unlisted cpt code for 
Laparoscopic paracaval lymph node dissection?
If so what are we crossbenching this code to?


Thanks in advance.

Daniel,CPC


----------

